# Veiltails



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just noticed this while getting ready for the GSB show...

Veiltails have a trial class in area 1, finally.  Both males and females are eligible ... so don't let anyone say that a VT can't be shown. THEY CAN. They have standards, and they have a class.

If you breed them and want to keep the class going - show them. There's still two more shows in the spring season!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Did they just add the standards?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The standards have been available in the IBC files for quite some time, because VT has been a class in Europe. But it looks like the VT has been a trial standard in the U.S. since this Fall. I just never noticed because I had no fish big enough to show.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

How exciting! I'd love to see the contestants if you can take pics


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll do what I can!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

This is awesome news!! Definitely need to see pictures of the show!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, I wish I had more than two to enter. Hopefully by the Fall I will have some bigger fish.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Pictures are available in the "Golden State Bettas Spring Show" thread. A VT won 2nd in the Purchased Fish class. My boys ought to be in the photos, too. Haven't had a chance to look yet.  but they are red butterflies.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

I was just googling "why do people hate veiltails?" it is exciting to see them getting more recognition. They are my favorite tail type.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Hate is a strong word. I dislike them because they're too common and their genetics are horrible. But in all honesty, if they came in super black, or dragon like blue dragons, that would make for interesting pets and breeding.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

People equate VT with being common and cheap. They are the mutts of the betta world because there is very little focus on the quality of their breeding. I have heard all sorts of reasons, that mostly boil down to "because." People look at the price and think "no profit" but no one I know makes an actual profit breeding. They say "common" but pet stores around here tend to have more fancies than VT. They say "boring" without actually looking.

I think all and all it comes down to them not being trendy.

The vast majority of individuals that I have interacted with cheer me on for breeding VT. This includes fellow breeders, other chapter heads, and judges. A VT very nearly took the purchased class... 2nd out of a field of 30. A well-formed, well bred VT sells for $20-30 on Aquabid. Just like a halfmoon. The problem is simply that the majority of VT for sale seem to be someone trying to make a quick buck off pet quality fish.

Right now, they are making a comeback. I expect you'll see more in the next couple of years...as new breeders without prejudice enter the market.


----------



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

I have veiltails


----------



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

I agree that they are common


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I think we need to preserve and work to produce quality veiltails. They are, after all, the aboriginal Betta Splendens and they still have a lot they could contribute to the gene pool. 
It would be a shame to let the type fall by the wayside in the excitement of trending types.
The question is, where to start? Where to obtain reasonable quality and what to do with extra stock. They're already a dime a dozen. :/
I'll stop thinking out loud now, carry on.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

OddBettaFish said:


> I have veiltails


Lol when I first read that I thought you said "I hate veiltails" :shock:

Congrats to the owner of the VT who came 2nd! A very good start for the vts return to the show scene!

Yeah, unfortunately a lot of people completely forget colours and types in pursuit of the lastest craze. I personally dont like the growing trend of "any melano that has irid should be culled" IMO melanos can be very nice bicolours as well as solids. It would be a shame to lose the bicoloured melano in pursuit of the solid black ones



> Hate is a strong word. I dislike them because they're too common and their genetics are horrible. But in all honesty, if they came in super black, or dragon like blue dragons, that would make for interesting pets and breeding.


They do come in all those colours. You should see some of the vt that Ive been so tempted to buy. Personally I think pk and vt "hold" their colours better. I cant explain it but the colours seem to look better on them than other types, maybe because theres less distracting finnage... or maybe Im just crazy... but give me a solid red vt over a solid red hm anyday

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0JVviQGPXo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csWgk8CKEEI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csWgk8CKEEI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HADPTkzyvgw


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

I saw one veiltail once that was absolutely stunning, but I've never seen anything like that one since then.. The super reds I do have a soft spot for cause that's just priceless. If I got hold of either super black or dragon veils, I'd definitely breed them for improvement.. At one stage, I didn't like plakats at all. But now, I find that they're hardier and easier fins to maintain so I prefer them.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen some dragon veils. They aren't terribly common, but they turn up now and then.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

I personally think Veiltails are pretty, sure they're "common" but it doesn't make them worthless to me, I'm not sure what normal colors are in Veiltails but I got this guy about a week or two ago & he's so beautiful


----------

